# Laparoscopic removal of mesh



## vkratzer (Sep 23, 2009)

Patient presented with persistent groin pain.  Diagnostic lap performed which revealed a wadded mesh plug that was removed via lap.  Not sure how to code

Thanks 

Vicky


----------



## FTessaBartels (Sep 23, 2009)

*49329 Unlisted Laparascopy Procedure*

Hard to tell for sure without seeing the op, but I think you'll have to go with 49329 Unlisted.  I would base fee on 49402.

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## vkratzer (Sep 23, 2009)

Thank you.  I was thinking that was the only option I had as well.

Vicky


----------

